# A Record im DNS



## sumsebum (10. Feb. 2009)

Moin Forum,

ich hadere gerade mit der erstellung eines A Records und brauche da mal eine kleine Hilfe.

Ich hab mehrere Server die sich nur anhand der Subdomain unterscheiden.

Wenn ich einen solchen A Record anlege:

* A IPADRESSE

Werden ALLE Anfragen zu der Domain auf diese IP geleitet. 

Geht dies auch mit einer Subdomain, quasi so:

*.srvm1s0 A IPADRESSE

THX


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2009)

Also normalerweise legt man bei a records keine Wildcards an. Du solltest stattdessen die A-Records lieber richtig anlegen, also in der Form:

server1 A 123.123.123.123
server2 A 123.123.123.124


----------



## sumsebum (13. Feb. 2009)

nun so hab ich die ja bis jetzt auch immer eingetragen

subdomain A IPADRESSE

Problem ist aber das ich nun noch einen Server mit Confixx habe. dort bekommen die User noch automatisch eine Subdomain mit. In der Form von

webX.subdomain.domain.tld

die sind aber so nicht erreichbar. Wie löse ich das den mit dem DNS?


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2009)

Du musst sie halt anlegen.


----------

